# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Пиратская Windows оказалась на 43 процента нестабильнее лицензионной

## SDA

В организациях, использующих нелицензионные копии Windows, риск отказа системы на 43 процента выше, чем в компаниях, работающих с лицензионным программным обеспечением, сообщает Computerworld со ссылкой на результаты исследования, проведенного компанией Harrison Group по заказу корпорации Microsoft.

Также выяснилось, что риск потери данных о клиентах при использовании пиратского ПО возрастает на 28 процентов. Риск потери собственных данных организации при работе с нелицензионными программами возрастает на 73 процента.

В данном исследовании принимали участие 1600 компаний из США, Великобритании, Китая и Бразилии. Количество компьютеров в них составляло от 24 до 500.

Среди этих 1600 компаний лишь 690 используют только лицензионное программное обеспечение. 890 организаций работает как с лицензионным, так и с пиратским ПО.

Источник: Lenta.Ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> по заказу корпорации Microsoft.


Дальше можно не читать - вывод уже ясен.  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

:Smiley: 
Не понимаю, как отключение WGA -проверки на подлинность (или как там оно называется) - влияет на стабильность системы? :Smiley: 

Хотя понятна их сторона...
Ведь, если нет разницы - зачем же платить больше? (c)

----------


## Hanson

странно както,



> Пиратская Windows оказалась на 43 процента нестабильнее лицензионной


если такое я с трудом могу представить себе



> Риск потери собственных данных организации при работе с нелицензионными программами возрастает на 73 процента.


то это я непонял совсем

----------


## XP user

> В организациях, использующих нелицензионные копии Windows, риск отказа системы на 43 процента выше, чем в компаниях, работающих с лицензионным программным обеспечением


Спасибо за статью. Не знаю почему, но постоянно приходится мне критиковать то, что в статьях написано, которых приводите вы. Близко к сердцу не принимайте это, пожалуйста...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Статистикам этим НЕ ВЕРЮ; вернее - не верю выводам, которые делаются. Дело не в самом пиратском софте (он точно так же работает как платный софт), а *в мозгах тех, которые эти пиратские программы устанавливает!* Думаю, что можно спокойно делать такой вывод:
Большинство пользователей, которые устанавливают 'лёгкую халяву' обычно относятся к вопросам безопасности небрежно, так как всё равно всё 'бесплатно'...

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Большинство пользователей, которые устанавливают 'лёгкую халяву' обычно относятся к вопросам безопасности небрежно, так как всё равно всё 'бесплатно'...


я типичный такой пользователь  :Smiley:  Каюсь у меня лицензионное только то, что к какому-нибудь девайсу шло в комплекте  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Что касается виндоуса, то мне кажется правльный лицензионный ключ не должен включать какие-то особые функции по защите от сбоев  :Cheesy:  разве что кривая пиратка может не обновляться - вот вам и нестабильность с уязвимостями

----------


## XiTri

> Большинство пользователей, которые устанавливают 'лёгкую халяву' обычно относятся к вопросам безопасности небрежно, так как всё равно всё 'бесплатно'...
> Paul


Пока дочитал, тож об этом подумал.
Денег пожопили и спецов нормальных не наняли.
Чтож теперь

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Что касается виндоуса, то мне кажется правльный лицензионный ключ не должен включать какие-то особые функции по защите от сбоев  разве что кривая пиратка может не обновляться - вот вам и нестабильность с уязвимостями


Использование "правильного лиц. ключа", но чужого тоже нарушение и винда уже пиратская.
Но вот вопрос: каким образом моя домашняя винда установленная с лиц. диска и активированная по сгенериному ключу на офф. сайте может быть хуже. Непонимаю...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

кстати. берем пиратку которая на 43% нестабильнее лицензионной. Идем в магазин торгующим софтом. Покупаем пакет *лицензирования* или как он там называется. Получаем лицензионный ключ и вводим его в свою пиратскую винду... Вуаля - винда стала лицензионной и на 43% процента надежней... Ловкость рук и никакого мошенства

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Тут вот ещё в чём дело... Смотря какой дистрибутив используется. Есть 100% уверенность, что дистр скачаный из инета и "доработаный" умельцами не содержит ничего странного или ещё чего?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

На самом деле описанное в статье очень похоже на правду ... ибо:
1. Лицензионная операционка обычно постоянно апдейтится, в результате на ней своевременно оказываются установлены все патчи и заплатки. Я нередко наблюдал такое на серверной ОС на W2K3 - без патчей и SP она местами дуркует, пропатченная работает как часы.
2.  По инет и дискам гуляют всякие левые самосборки, полученные путем интеграции операционки + свежих версий браузера и разных апдейтов + разного ПО + разных "оптимизаций быстродействия". Кривизна и дурканутость таких сборок непредсказуема, мывают стабильные и хорошие, а бывает и наоборот
3. Обычно если операционка лицензионная, то и остальной софт лицензионный. А следовательно, на ПК юзеров минимум лишнего ПО, а то, что есть - известно какое и откуда. Это нередко существенно влияет на стабильность ... в отличе от чего-то непонятно чего, неясно откудо взятого, да еще непонятно чем крекнутого

----------


## PavelA

> 3. Обычно если операционка лицензионная, то и остальной софт лицензионный. А следовательно, на ПК юзеров минимум лишнего ПО, а то, что есть - известно какое и откуда. Это нередко существенно влияет на стабильность ... в отличе от чего-то непонятно чего, неясно откудо взятого, да еще непонятно чем крекнутого


С этим пунктом мне сложно согласиться. У нас в компании большинство ОС лицензионные, да и офис тоже, специально для этого заключено соглашение  с Майкрософт.
Вот все остальное по-разному - а/вирусы в филиалах, totalcommander, TheBat!. Список тут получится довольно большой.

----------


## XP user

> 1. Лицензионная операционка обычно постоянно апдейтится, в результате на ней своевременно оказываются установлены все патчи и заплатки.


Но обновляться постоянно, Олег, всё таки можно в обход от встроенных средств обновлений Windows - то есть; автоматически предполагать, что пиратка не обновляется не совсем верно.

Когда у пользователя XP Pro Corporate (не требуется активации) (причём, должна быть ангийская), то тогда он может беспроблемно обновлять систему с помощью бесплатной программкой Autopatch от sourceforge, создана специально для админов в реакции на поведение системы Windows Updates (ссылку не даю в соответствии с политиками форума). Данная программка скачает всё с официального сайта Майкрософта без проблем, кроме 'обновлений с признаками Spyware типа WGА. Устанавливается всё без жалоб со стороны ОС.

Далее, для русских ОС существуют в Инете целые специально подобранные пакеты обновлений, которые можно скачать без проблем.

Paul

----------


## DVi

> автоматически предполагать, что пиратка не обновляется не совсем верно.


Если бы это было верным, в статье был бы указан совсем другой процент. Например, 90%  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SDA

> Спасибо за статью. Не знаю почему, но постоянно приходится мне критиковать то, что в статьях написано, которых приводите вы. Близко к сердцу не принимайте это, пожалуйста... 
> 
> Статисткам этим НЕ ВЕРЮ; вернее - не верю выводам, которые делаются. Дело не в самом пиратском софте (он точно так же работает как платный софт), а *в мозгах тех, которые эти пиратские программы устанавливает!* Думаю, что можно спокойно делать такой вывод:
> Большинство пользователей, которые устанавливают 'лёгкую халяву' обычно относятся к вопросам безопасности небрежно, так как всё равно всё 'бесплатно'...
> 
> Paul


Paul, я и не принимаю. Ваши комментарии всегда читаю с интересом, кроме того Ваши оценки, вседа объективны.

----------


## XP user

Меня в этой статье бесит этот отрывок:



> Также выяснилось, что риск потери данных о клиентах при использовании пиратского ПО возрастает на 28 процентов. Риск потери собственных данных организации при работе с нелицензионными программами возрастает на 73 процента.


Я всегда в поисках правды, и у меня BullShit Detector сразу же заработал...

Эксперимент, видимо, по заказу самой компании Майкрософт с предварительной подсказкой о выводах, которые должны быть сделаны. Это просто откровенное враньё - объективных доказательств для таких выводов НЕТ; пиратский софт не отличается от платного в функциональности.

P.S.: Подчёркиваю, что я НЕ одобряю пиратство, но надо же всё-таки меру знать...  :Cheesy: 

Купленный Акробат Про 7, которого тоже нельзя за бесплатно обновить - такой же дырявый, как пиратский Акробат Про 7 в современных условиях. Вот что я хочу сказать. Дело, естественно, в возрасте софта, а не в том, является ли этот софт пиратским или лицензионным...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## maXmo

А что, пиратским виндам не раздают апдейты?




> Также выяснилось, что риск потери данных о клиентах при использовании пиратского ПО возрастает на 28 процентов. Риск потери собственных данных организации при работе с нелицензионными программами возрастает на 73 процента.


может, они и железо подешевле берут?  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> А что, пиратским виндам не раздают апдейты?


Если речь идёт об исправлениях, которые НЕ относятся к безопасности, то тогда - нет, не раздают. Но даже те по безопасности грузятся не все. На technet можно их найти и вручную установить... Для обновлений НЕ по безопаности надо проходить проверку ОС на лицензионность, что, конечно, справелдливо. Но Autopatch и эти обновления скачает и устанавливает (если ОС английская)...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Если речь идёт об исправлениях, которые НЕ относятся к безопасности, то тогда - нет, не раздают. Но даже те по безопасности грузятся не все. На technet можно их найти и вручную установить... Для обновлений НЕ по безопаности надо проходить проверку ОС на лицензионность, что, конечно, справелдливо. Но Autopatch и эти обновления скачает и устанавливает... 
> 
> Paul


а у меня все обновления грузяцца, без всяких программ дополнительных

----------


## XP user

> а у меня все обновления грузяцца


Ну, как можно вам в чём чего-либо отказывать?  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ну, как можно вам в чём чего-либо отказывать? 
> 
> Paul


а потом осбуждается что девушка и компьютер веши несовместимые... Я всегда знала что это от зависти

----------


## sergey888

А что виндовс бывает лицензионным? А что его еще и на английском выпускают?
Хорошо что вы меня просветили. А то я тут своей русской не лицензионной версии виндовс пытаюсь доказать что она не стабильная и обновляться не может. Но она не верит и все равно работает и обновляется.




> Сообщение от SDA
> 
> 
>  по заказу корпорации Microsoft.
> 
> 
> Дальше можно не читать - вывод уже ясен.


Полностью согласен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А то я тут своей русской не лицензионной версии виндовс пытаюсь доказать что она не стабильная и обновляться не может. Но она не верит и все равно работает и обновляется.


+1

----------


## borka

> Тут вот ещё в чём дело... Смотря какой дистрибутив используется. Есть 100% уверенность, что дистр скачаный из инета и "доработаный" умельцами не содержит ничего странного или ещё чего?


Точно! Сборки такого рода (питер пен, филька, зверь и т. п.), говорят, очень удобные, поскольку содержат все нужные драйверы и программы, но, как показала практика, глючат нипадецки.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> 3. Обычно если операционка лицензионная, то и остальной софт лицензионный.


Отнюдь!  :Smiley:  Максимум - еще офис... Хотел бы я посмотреть на лицензионную Шопу, Корел или Автокад на компе обычного юзера...

----------


## herzn

> Я всегда в поисках правды, и у меня Bull Shit Detector сразу же заработал.


BullShit = неизбежен. :Smiley: 
Тем более на ресурсе конкретного вендора.

Нужно верить только MD5 образа винды. :Smiley:

----------


## Vagon

Данную тему я подтверждаю.Сам когда ставил винду скачанную с Интернета,то та винда долго не жила и накрывалась медным тазом.
Потом я это издевательство не выдержал и купил лицензионную и как вы думаете?Винда стоит с февраля,работает стабильно и без проблем,как и положено!Ни разу не упала винда и нет никаких проблем,работает,как часы    .
Поэтому лучше купите лицензионную винду и не мучайтесь   .Вам мой совет,поверьте,сразу увидите разницу   !

----------


## XP user

> Сам когда ставил винду скачанную с Интернета,то та винда долго не жила и накрывалась медным тазом.


Зависит от источника; если алтернативные 'умные' сборки брать, то тогда да - бывает. Но у меня клиенты, которые уже лет 5 работают с той же пираткой (тогда куплена за 200 рублей на рынке) без особых проблем.
P.S.: Одновременно надо не забывать, что даже при загрузки с офф сайта кое-какие элементы могут быть повреждены. Тогда будут такие же проблемы.

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Данную тему я подтверждаю.Сам когда ставил винду скачанную с Интернета,то та винда долго не жила и накрывалась медным тазом.
> Потом я это издевательство не выдержал и купил лицензионную и как вы думаете?Винда стоит с февраля,работает стабильно и без проблем,как и положено!Ни разу не упала винда и нет никаких проблем,работает,как часы    .
> Поэтому лучше купите лицензионную винду и не мучайтесь   .Вам мой совет,поверьте,сразу увидите разницу   !


Вы просто не умеете их готовить. 

Сборка сборке рознь. И даже разные версии от одного и того "производителя" могут отличатся.
Любая винда если ее дрючить во все дырки быстро загнется. А если вы уже определились с программами установили их и просто пользуетесь то ваша винда не важно пиратская сборка или нет будет работать годами.
Так что не нужно наговаривать на сборки, если вам попалась одна глючная.

P.S. Лучше установите себе пару программ по чистке реестра и будет вам счастье. (Шутка)  :Cheesy:

----------

